# My 150 gallon set-up (in progress)



## LouisianaLurker (Jan 9, 2014)

I doubt many read this long post, but here is my fish tank adventure. I hope you read it, offer advice, opinions, and enjoy!

As a kid growing up, my dad introduced me to aquariums. He at one point bred anglefish and had plans to open a fish store (never did). But, he helped us set up tanks. I had a 20 gallon high, my sister a 20 gallon long. We kept zebra danios, neons, cardinals, clown loaches, plecos, rummy nose, and a few others. We had undergravel filters and some older style HOB filters I haven't seen in person or advertised since.

In college, I had a 29 gallon tank. I tried my hand at discus, but partying, school, and lots more partying kept me from taking the time to give them the water type and care they needed. Both died. As a college kid, the 35 a piece I paid for the discus made me realize I didn't want such a finicky fish. I switched to oscars and jack dempseys, and convicts. A few months later, my dempsey had run all of the other fish into the death bed. My tank grew dirtier and then filthy, until I finally moved and gave up the hobby...for the most part, until now.

I'm now 37. I lived in Louisiana all my life. Family, friends, food, football, and fishing was all I have ever known. Got married to a northern gal. She decided the south was too hot. So - off to Denver we moved in June of this year. I knew immediately without all of the above mentioned in Denver, I had to find a hobby until I could meet new friends and find good food (Coloradians don't eat like we do down south!!!). I could always watch football - and I'll eventually get another boat. I drove up alone with a truck and trailer load of stuff packed to the max. I made room on the floorboard for the one OB peacock (kept him alive with a battery operated shrimp bubbler) that I owned in a 5 gallon tank. So - finally settled in and here I am sharing my aquarium/fish hobby story with you on this forum.

I've been lurking on this and other forums for quite a while. I decided I wanted to try my hand at a large aquarium for the first time ever - and Malawi, Tangi, and Victorian cichlids had the most color - so I decided I'm going with that. I didn't feel like fooling with saltwater, fancy sump systems, and all of that (never have and doubtful I ever will).

I began my search as soon as I got up here. First, I wanted to find a tank. My wife has little to no interest in aquariums or fish, but liked the look of taller tanks over shorter ones. I liked longer tanks. I researched dimensions and found the 150 to be the most appealing to us both. I get the 6 foot length, she gets the 29 inch height -- basically the largest length and height that generic tanks have to offer. I looked at a 180 that was in great shape, but decided against it due to stands that size being harder to come by and not wanting it sticking out 3 feet into the basement living room.

I responded to a Craigslist ad for a 150 gallon tank. Owned by an ex-teacher who had it in his classroom when the school closed. Tank looked in decent shape (more on that later). He also mentioned he had a "filter" he'd part with too if I was interested. So, I drove up after work, saw the tank and filter - and made an offer of 300 for both. Keep in mind, I had no idea what kind of filter I was looking at, I just knew it seemed "big".

We arranged for delivery and since I only had a jeep and a trailer, I wanted them to deliver it. I offered an extra 50$ for delivery. The guy's son and a friend showed up with the tank, the filter, and other randoms (a couple heaters, nets, rocks, etc). The son also showed up with an Amazon printout of what the filter they had would cost brand new and requesting we "renegotiate" their asking price. I glanced at the printout...Eheim Professional 3, priced at 4 or 500 or so dollars...this meant nothing to me as I was just pissed at this point. These guys show up with the tank, I had my money...and now they want more money? WTF?

I wanted the tank bad. I had been looking in the Denver area for a couple weeks and decided to negotiate. I agreed to come up from 300 to 400 (I forgot about the additional 50 for them delivering the tank). We get the tank moved into my basement and the filter set aside. I drove to the bank to get the additional 100. I hand the guys the 400 - and he asks me where his delivery fee is.

At this point...I'm seeing red. We agreed on 300 + 50 for delivery. I agreed to go up to 400 upon arrival, and now he wants an additional 50 bucks? I said look - you have 2 options here. You can give me my 400 back and we go back to my house and you guys load up everything and return home -- or you take the 400 and we have a deal and go our seperate ways. Either way, you aren't getting any more money out of me. They accepted and off they went. I had my filter and my tank for 400.

I let the tank and filter sit in our basement for about 4 months until December (we bought a house and got settled in, so priorities of a 3 yr old and moving cross country came first). My parents were coming up and I knew I needed to find a stand and my dad being here would help with not paying a delivery fee. So, on to the stand...

I looked on Craigslist again for a month. I visited several houses looking at various stands. I contacted so many that I would lose track of what seller had what. Finally, I found one that looked appealing. It was lighter in color than I liked but was in great shape. The guy was selling an entire set up, aquarium, stand, hood, lights, the works. I only wanted the stand, but decided to take a look at the lights while there and make an offer. My dad and I drove up I offered 500 for both stand and hood and the lights and he accepted. I ended up getting stand, the hood, and the Coralife Aqualight Plus Lunar Compact Fluorescent 72" model 53410 (now discontinued) for 500$.

So, I had the 150 gallon tank, the stand, the lights, and a big filter I knew nothing about (more on that later). Got the stand home -- wife (high maintenance like my old discus) immediately states it is too light in color. I said fine, I'll paint it. The more I looked at the oak finish though, the more I hesitated to paint it. We have lots of wood finish in our home, so with the wife's nagging, I decided to bite the bullet and stain it. 
Here is a photo of the aquarium setup in the guys home prior to me purchasing it.



I had never stained more than a 2x4 before, but I figured I'd give it a shot. I started with the base. Sanded with 150. Sanded again with 220. Applied conditioner. Stained it. Unfortunately, it was below freezing when I began, so it took FOREVER to dry. I kept staining, but it wouldn't darken. I realized after waiting 3 days between coats that I wasn't letting it dry long enough. So, eventually after 5 coats of stain, I got a color we could both live with. I then applied 3 coats of polyeurethane and sanded with 220 then 400 between coats.

Here is a photo of the stand base now that I've stained it...along with a few other pics of the progress along the way.













Next, I wanted to now find out what I had actually purchased regarding the tank, the lights, and the filter. It didn't take long to find that the 72" Coralife lighting setup was awesome, but discontinued. It retailed new for 3-400. I was able to dig and find replacement parts if needed for anything that may break on the light, so I felt ok with the purchase as everything worked great. All 6 bulbs worked. All 6 lunar moonlight LED's worked. All 3 fans worked. PERFECT!

So, the filter had also sat for a while without me touching it or researching to see what I even had. I looked it up and discovered I had the Eheim pro3 1200 XL model 2080. I was pretty stoked to see it had good reviews and was rated to up to 320 gallons. Although the Eheim is a german filter, I was determined to find out how it worked, what others had to say about it, and more importantly, what pieces I was missing with the setup.

While my dad was in town it got as low as -5 degrees. That didn't stop us. We got the tank outside and filled it up with water. I was anxious to see if the tank held water. The tank has two cross braces that are in tact, however the plastic edging was cracked in two places along at the top front and back and two on the bottom of the front and back of the tank. I was nervous it may leak or bow or I'd have some other disaster. We filled it up and it held up for a few hours outside.

Here are a few photos below of the aquarium so you can see my concerns... You can't really see the cracks along the bottom of the front and back, but they are the same as the top. Also note the cracks around the center bracings. They are like this on both sides of both center braces, but the thicker center braces themselves are both in tact.









So, I now was curious if the filter I had bought even worked. So, I put the Eheim together and cranked it up while the tank was outside. After a lot of loud noise and whatnot, the filter started sucking in water and spitting it back out as it should. It ran great and was very quiet once it got going. I was missing a few pieces (filter strainer, clips and suction cups, another clip for the intake/output housing, and a plug for the return tube) - but it was 95% in tact and functioning! Like with the lights and stand, I once again felt strong about my tank/filter purchase.

So, once I had the major pieces I decided I'd start looking at forums regarding filter media, substrate, heating, lighting, etc. I also started researching the different types of cichlids and compatibility, although I wasn't close to ready to add fish.

I decided to buy 2 Aquaclear 110's since they got such great reviews. I now have the Eheim 3e 1200XL and 2 AQ110's. The Eheim came with all 3 trays having plastic Bio Balls. The blue and white pads needed replacing. I went ahead and ordered replacement parts for the Eheim (still waiting on delivery from the UK) and Efimech and Substrate Pro. I'll run the AQ's standard with the filter floss, carbon, and media that came with it. In the Eheim, I'll have the Efimech in the bottom, then the bio balls, then the Substrate Pro. New pads for the upper, and I'll be good to go there
.
The Coralife Aqualight has 6 dual fluorescent bulbs. EXPENSIVE! 4 of them are 10k/6700's and 2 are the 460/420 actinic/purple. I decided to go with 2 new 460 blue actinics and purchased 2 10k bulbs. I also bought 2 fluval 300watt heaters and a Whisper 300 pump. I found 2 cheap powerheads and bought those too. I also bought some diffuser and lined my tank bottom so rocks don't damage it. Ordered 160 pounds of Florida crushed coral and got free delivery. Ordered a python 25 footer and a 3 foot extension tube to clean the tank. Looked all over the internet and found some mexican beach pebble 3-5" size and bought 120 pounds of that. I decided to go overboard and bought the Reefkeeper Lite basic. I want that to control my lights. Then I said screw it, I'll buy another and bought another Reefkeeper Lite that had all of the same, plus the SP1 module for monitoring pH. I'm going to have both heaters, both powerheads, and all four lights seperately run on my RKL system.

Here is my tank as of today.



The hood is not stained yet, but I'll start on that once the tank is cycling. I painted the back of the aquarium black high gloss and am pleased with the outcome. I reinforced the stand as I noticed some slight bowing while staining it. I still have concerns about the tank bowing and breaking, but I'm gonna go with it. The cross beams and bottom are in place and everyone has their own opinion about the actual functionality of the plastic pieces being for stability vs. show. I'm uncertain, but I know the tank held water for a few hours in negative 5 degree weather...so I'm hoping it will do the same now that it is on the stand and in place in my mancave basement.

I am also debating where to place the filters on the back of the tank and the Eheim tubes - as well as heater and powerhead placement. The rocks and the 2nd Reefkeeper Lite have arrived today - and I'll be washing the substrate and filling the tank this weekend.

One lessons/regret that I've learned from so far:
- Be patient and research purchases - I wish I had really examined the tank more before buying it. I'm concerned with the cracks in the plastic and noticed a few scratches I can't remove from the inside of the tank. There is only one real scratch on the front glass, but it isn't noticeable. The glass is in good shape with a few flaws, but its to be expected unless buying new. The cracks, however do concern me a bit.

So, thanks if you've taken the time to read this, I hope to hear from you. Specifically:
1. How much concern would you have about the plastic pieces that are cracked on the tank?
2. Where would you position the Eheim intakes (2), Output, Aquaclear 110's, Heaters, and Powerheads?
3. What fish would you start with? Where would you buy them? How many, what kind? 
4. Any ideas for stacking the Mexican Beach Cobble rocks? I'd like to stack them high with some caves, but am concerned with the digging...
5. Any other advice or where I've gone wrong?
6. Any other comments (I've got thick skin so bash away)

Hope to hear from you guys. I've enjoyed this forum the most so its why I've shared my story here. You guys are very knowledgeable and reading your posts is how I've learned most all of what little I know. I personally enjoy when someone takes the time to post detailed posts or responses. I'll continue to read and post some updates if ya'll want me to...but thats all I have for now!

Sincerely,

Louisiana Lurker (and Largemouth Bass Jerker!)


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

welcome to the forum.wow thats one helava post, yes i did read it but perhaps you should get to your points without writing a book, sorry. you will get more replies if you keep it short and sweet :wink: 
anyway love your stain job on the cabinet, looks great, 
all the best :thumb:


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

As long as the cross braces are in tact they should be OK. But you need to keep an eye on the braces(if the plastic is brittle, the braces may be as well), they are functional braces. Just position the returns to eliminate dead spots, you will have to figure that out when the decorating is complete. Others are better on fish recommendations than I. Make sure your base rocks are on top of the diffuser so they cannot be undermined. It appears that all the aquarium weight is resting on screws, if it is the case you may want to fortify it with load bearing timbers that contact the floor. The only comment, "Learn to Love trout fishing." 

Joe


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

For the fairly inexpensive cost, I'd replace the plastic trim on the tank. They are easily ordered through your local LFS.


----------



## LouisianaLurker (Jan 9, 2014)

Why would u replace it? With the stand and hood canopy it will never be seen.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

LouisianaLurker said:


> Why would u replace it? With the stand and hood canopy it will never be seen.


It's somewhat structural. Those cross beams have an important function. The cracks aren't within the cross beam, but they are in the area where the crossbeam offers support. A replacement frame should cost 20.00-40.00. Worth the piece of mind I think.


----------



## chances14 (Aug 20, 2013)

spotmonster said:


> They are easily ordered through your local LFS.


that's not always true. i tried to order a replacement frame for a 90 gallon that i bought used and none of the lfs stores in my area could order the frame, since I didn't know the manufacturer of the tank.


----------



## LouisianaLurker (Jan 9, 2014)

I have seen places online to order them - but I don't really think its much more than for "looks". I do think the cross bars may serve an actual function, but not the outer frame. Others think differently however. I am hopeful to get it filled this weekend or next - so ill keep posting pics.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum...

1) Great job on staining the stand. I feel the frame is not entirely for looks. The cross braces seem intact, but my concern is why did the trim crack in the first place. It looks almost like it was deliberately done. I won't comment further on it as I don't have experience dealing with cracked trims, but your safest bet is to replace it as spotmonster said.

2) I'm a person who doesn't like clutter in the tank, so I would put as much as possible into the corners. There's 2 intakes on the Eheim? HOBs should be fitted with their extension tubes in such a tall tank. You'll have to play around with the powerheads to get the flow you want. What's the GPH?

3) Stocking is a whole different post. Look through the profiles or other sites to see what fish interest you. Whatever you do, don't go out and buy fish that look cool and toss them in the tank. But you don't seem like that kind of a guy 

4) Your rock scape will depend on what type of fish you're after. If you settle on a Tanganyikan setup, you may find you have enough for various rocky outcroppings(again depends on species). If you decide on mbuna, then you'll need 3 times as much rock, at least. Either way, I suggest hitting up your local landscape place or the mountains for some larger pieces/boulders. Your tank will look more natural with rock that is similarly colored.

5) I think you should ditch the coral and go with sand. Pool filter sand is a popular choice. Again, it will look more natural. What is your pH, gH and kH? If you don't have a test kit for these and ammonia, nitrite and nitrate then pick one up. Very important. Also, checkout this to perform a fishless cycle: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=239823

I think you're gonna miss the bucket mouths where you live now...


----------



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

Instead of worrying about the plastic, replace it, better safe than sorry and CYA. I tried to find an oak replacement for my 75 gallon but no one would send directly and I don't have a mom and pop LFS around. The petco employees gave me a dumb look when I asked and I told them to forget I ever talked about it. Go to glasscages.com for a few bucks and they'll send you one, it should be at your door in a few days. It will be black, but thats not much of a problem with your canopy covering it. If you built your own stand it should be easy enough to peel off the old one and replace with the new one.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

LouisianaLurker said:


> - but I don't really think its much more than for "looks".


Trust us, it's not for looks. Those cross beams not only hold your glass tops and lights up. They help prevent bowing between the front and back glass. IF you don't want to spend more money and you have some scrap glass lying around, then you can build your own glass cross beams and silicone them in place.

Similar to this, except this one was done incorrectly. It needs to be siliconed underneath the plastic trim to the front and back glass.

http://i337.photobucket.com/albums/n399 ... m053-1.jpg

It it were me, I'd put a new trim ring on, but if not, the only way i'd set this tank up is if I added glass cross beams instead.

Like Iggy said a concern is "why did the trim crack in the first place". Better safe than sorry.

All that aside, very nice job on the stain. Many times when i see someone change the stain color, the end result never looks as good as what it looked like in the beginning. But in your case, it looks just like factory except darker. nice job :thumb:


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I have to agree with the others. The way that cross brace cracked makes me suspicious. I would *definitely* take the time and few extra bucks to replace the top trim.

Other than that, tank and stand look great! Looking forward to seeing water and fish in it! :thumb:


----------



## LouisianaLurker (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok. I'm beginning to be convinced. How hard is it to replace the trim? I do have a 4 day weekend coming up.

And yes - the eheim had 2 intakes and 1 output. I think the filter is one of their better models.


----------



## LouisianaLurker (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok. I'm beginning to be convinced. How hard is it to replace the trim? I do have a 4 day weekend coming up. 
And yes - the eheim had 2 intakes and 1 output. I think the filter is one of their better models.


----------



## chances14 (Aug 20, 2013)

LouisianaLurker said:


> Ok. I'm beginning to be convinced. How hard is it to replace the trim? I do have a 4 day weekend coming up.
> 
> And yes - the eheim had 2 intakes and 1 output. I think the filter is one of their better models.


yes, the trim is definitely more than just for looks as others have stated

The trim can be a pain to take off. here is one way you can remove the frame






The bigger issue is going to be finding a frame for it, since the bigger frames can be harder to find. I know someone mentioned that your local lfs can easily get it for you but in my experience that has not always been the case, especially if you don't know the manufacturer of the tank. but who knows maybe you can get lucky

The only place online that i have found that could possibly have that big of a frame for you is http://www.aquariumframeswholesale.com/

go to their custom frame section.


----------



## LouisianaLurker (Jan 9, 2014)

Well, my project is now delayed. I put the aquarium up on Craigslist and am purchasing a new tank. So if anyone in the denver area is looking for a 150 gal, let me know! I think I'd just have more peace of mind with a brand new one.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

LouisianaLurker said:


> Well, my project is now delayed. I put the aquarium up on Craigslist and am purchasing a new tank. So if anyone in the denver area is looking for a 150 gal, let me know! I think I'd just have more peace of mind with a brand new one.


We didn't mean to scare you off. I wouldn't get rid of that tank, no way! It's not a huge deal to change that trim piece. It's just siliconed on. You have to use razor blades and scrapers and take your time. Once it's off it will take literally 60 seconds to put the new one on.

Did you visit your local stores to search for one? They could even have a broken tank in their basement or something. Heck, you can even look for a cracked tank on garbage days and or on craigslist. Don't give up.


----------



## LouisianaLurker (Jan 9, 2014)

Ill post some more pics tonite or tomorrow of the things I'm finding that scare me about the tank.


----------



## LouisianaLurker (Jan 9, 2014)

I kind of dropped the ball on showing why I was so afraid of setting this tank up. Sorry I didn't get back sooner, but a lot has gone on in my life since then. I've sold the pictured tank for 150 to someone who wanted it for a reptile.

I went ahead and had a new tank delivered and I'm very pleased that I did so in the end. Once I got the new tank set in the stand and hooked up the eheim, I had leaks. I didn't before when I filled it outside, but it leaked. I have to say, Eheims tech support was very helpful in identifying the problem and even told me to go online instead of purchasing a replacement part through them.

I got it going again with no leaks and let it and both AQ110's cycle for about 3 weeks. Currently, I have 7 small africans in now (2 tropheus, 2 yellow labs, 1 acei, and 2 of what i think are kenyi) I bought all 7 from Petsmart at the same time, just to start. I have 3 PC4's and a SL1 running everything on my tank. The biggest new news is that...

Tomorrow, I have 28 more afro cichlids coming direct from Florida via FedEx overnight. I'm almost positive I will get flamed on here for posting my stocklist, so I won't post it just yet. I will preface it by saying that I'm honestly not expecting all of them to survive (and not due to the overnight shipping). But once I get them all in the tank, I'll take some pics so the bashing can begin. I mixed from all 3 lakes, malawi, tangi, and vic...and have 28 different species coming. It should be an interesting experiment to say the least...

I should get the fish in tomorrow, but then I'm headed up skiing - I'm off on Monday, so I promise to post pics of the new tank with what I hope will be 35 ALIVE fish when I get back....

Here are pics of the cracked tank...showing why I just didn't feel ok with setting it up.



























As you can see, almost every corner of the tank both top and bottom had some cracking to the plastic edging. Thanks everyone who took time out to read and offer replies. I did check out options of just replacing the plastic as many of you suggested, but the more I replayed the purchase of the tank in my head, the more nervous I became.

I'm anxious for the new fish to arrive and will be quite anxious to hear the reactions and 'predictions' of what I can expect...


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

That looks like someone took the trim off to reseal the aquarium and broke it in doing so. The corners should never get that kind of stress, unless they were trying to pry it off. The center cracks are positioned exactly where the normal frame meets the strongest portion of the frame. They probably got frustrated when it cracked the first time then ceased using any caution.

Joe


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

How did you cycle the tank in 3 weeks? You have a massive order arriving. If you accomplished a proper fishless cycle with ammonia then hats off to ya. If not, you're in a world of pain. Prepare for daily water changes, a lot of water testing, loss of fish and a big headache. That could go on for several weeks.


----------



## LouisianaLurker (Jan 9, 2014)

Its actually been a bit longer than 3 weeks. I've now had the fish in the tank for 3 weeks after letting the filters run for another week and a half with nothing in the tank. I've been monitoring ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate.

As stated, I don't suspect ALL of the fish to make it. I'm sure there will be some that won't coexist or adjust.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Wow - a long post sharing lots of interesting experiences. Many thanks. Of all the things I could comment on, one thing stands out:

You need to join the Rocky Mountain Cichlid Association!

The RMCA is one of the most active fish clubs in the country - after our most awesome Ohio club of course :lol:

You will meet plenty of friendly folks who will be happy to advise you locally on anything related to the hobby. There are also lots of renowned cichlid breeders in your area, who can set you up with world-class quality stock at wholesale prices. You will never want to mail order from Florida again!

Just go to the next meeting and introduce yourself, or check out the RMCA Spring Auction on 8 March!


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

Thats some pretty impressive craftsmanship going into that stand, it looks better than what you can buy for sure.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Glad to see you stayed in the game. So, what tank did you get, another 150?


----------



## LouisianaLurker (Jan 9, 2014)

Well, the hotel my wife and I booked at gave our room away so I'm not skiing this weekend. I did receive all 28 fish I ordered, and in fact, they threw in 3 extra. All are in the tank, alive and seem to be doing good...and the aggression is spread out and not too bad so far. The pictures I have taken so far haven't come out, so I'm going to try to get a video tomorrow. I have trouble uploading from my cell phone at my house.

A few of the fish were a little bigger than I'd hoped for as I wanted to watch as they all grew up. But I don't think I received anything over 2.5", so overall thus far, I'm really pleased.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Test for ammonia everyday. Good luck with everything....


----------



## LouisianaLurker (Jan 9, 2014)

Here are three pictures that halfway came out


----------



## LouisianaLurker (Jan 9, 2014)

Here is what I have alive and seemingly well tonight...

originals:
2 yellow labs
2 kenyi?
1 acei
2 tropheus

ordered 1 of each of the following below and received all of them and 3 extras:
Aulonacara Sp Albino Fireball
Aulonacara OB Marmalade
Aulonacara Ruby Red
Aulonacara sp Maulana Bi-Color
Afra Mara yellow & Black
Labidochromis White
Labidochromis Hongi Red Top
Melanochromis Fuscus/Parallelus - yellow w/black stripes
Melanochromis maingano electric blue
Placidochromis Milomo VC-10
Protomelas Insignus
Protomelas Stevensi Taiwan Reef 
Protomelas Taeniolathus Red Empress
Protomelas Taeniolathus Fire Dwarf
Pseudotropheus Albino OB Zebra
Pseudotropheus Cobalt Blue
Pseudotropheus Demasoni 
Pseudotropheus OB Zebra
Xystichromis Sp Dayglow Fulu
Xystichromis All Red Kyoga Flameback
Haplochromis sp Chromosgenys Piebald
Pundamilla Sp Rock Kribensis from Uganda
Altolamprologus Compressisseps - Gold Head
Cyphotilapia Frontosa Burundi
Cyphotilapia Frontosa Kigoma 7 stripe
Astatotilapia latifasciata
Julidochromis Dickfeldi
Tropheus Duboisi Maswa


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

spotmonster said:


> LouisianaLurker said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my project is now delayed. I put the aquarium up on Craigslist and am purchasing a new tank. So if anyone in the denver area is looking for a 150 gal, let me know! I think I'd just have more peace of mind with a brand new one.
> ...


I'll have to disagree mate. I just recieved a replacement top trim for my 210 last week. I have been trying to get one since June 2012.
36" bar clamps poking you in the chest for a year and a half gets a bit tedious


----------



## LouisianaLurker (Jan 9, 2014)

Almost 24 hours in and nobody is cowering in a corner or floating. All fish so far look active and healthy.


----------



## LouisianaLurker (Jan 9, 2014)

Here are a couple of video links...so far so good.


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice tank.
Most of your fish are juveniles. You probably won't see aggression issues until they mature up a bit. Seeing the mix of fish you have I would never do it. Who knows it may work for you best of luck.


----------



## LouisianaLurker (Jan 9, 2014)

I wish I could identify some of the larger ones.


----------

